# Rolling Relics San Francisco ride



## slick (Jul 9, 2014)

This is my 4th annual San Francisco ride I host for the Rolling Relics. July 26th, Saturday we will meet up at the Hi Dive bar at 10am and pedal off at 11am. The Hi Dive is directly under the Bay Bridge on the Embarcadero and Pier 28. From there we will cruise out to Fishermans Wharf for lunch. Then off to the Palace of Fine Arts for dome great photo ops, off to the Golden Gate bridge and across it, then back to Jacks Bar with 80 beers on tap. And our last stop will be a parade lap around the Giants Stadium since they will be playing that evening. Bring some lights because some of us will continue on through the night cruising around the city. Chime in here if you are going. I know my Cyclone Coaster gang will mske the trip up for this one.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 9, 2014)

Sounds like  blast Chris! I think my girl and I might be be able to time our trip back from Portland so we can meet up with the Rolling Relics for this ride. Gonna have to bum a couple rides tho if possible.


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 12, 2014)

i'm in for sure.riding a never before seen on a relics ride 50 straightbar.just had slick go through the rear hub so it actually has brakes now.
on another happy note,just heard on the news that lombard street WILL be open on weekends now.they shut it down to cars every weekend to see if it helped calm the residents.they said it was worse without the cars.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 15, 2014)

*Always a great time with the Rolling Relics .....*

_*Great area to ride with the Rolling Relics ... we have done this ride with Slick - Karla & the riders of Rolling Relics for the last few years  who host a great leg in their schedule of rides each year ... The usual suspects from CYCLONE COASTER will be there again this year to ride another vintage ride in & around San Francisco across the Golden Gate Bridge & back to tackle Lombard street on vintage bicycles & we always bring lights so we have no time limit to our trek up north .... If you can make the ride ... DO IT .... It is worth the drive ... we look forward to seeing our friends - our family of riders up north ... Ride Vintage ... Frank *_


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hey Frank and other CC riders...Where you guys staying? Looks like we'll be there Friday night 'til Sunday morning. Gotta find a good local motel to stay at. Any ideas?


----------



## slick (Jul 16, 2014)

Mike, hotels are expensive in the city especially this close to the ride. Like $200-300 a night.  Look on the typical hotel sites Karla suggested. She does all our rooms whenever we go anywhere.  We are just going for the day but will ride on into the night for the midnight ride like 2 years ago.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 16, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Hey Frank and other CC riders...Where you guys staying? Looks like we'll be there Friday night 'til Sunday morning. Gotta find a good local motel to stay at. Any ideas?




 Hey, Mike.
 Typically, we stay outside the city, and then drive in, the morning of the ride. There is a public parking lot not far from where the ride begins.
 If anybody wants to tackle the Lombard Street down hill experience, be sure your bike has capable brakes, and expect them to be smoking hot at the bottom. Whatever you do, do not! touch your hub. It will brand you for life.
Unless of course that is something you're into. New Departure Model D could be kind of cool permanently burned into your flesh.

Weather is a toss up. It could be a nice sunny day, but it more likely will be cold and dreary. Remember what Mark Twain said. The coldest Winter he ever spent, was a Summer in San Francisco. Bring a Flannel. You're going to need it.
I also read that the safety police have won their battle to keep those with suicidal tendencies from jumping off the bridge, and they will be erecting safety nets, so this will probably be the last year, that you can see the bridge the way the architects originally intended. It may never be as beautiful open and free ever again.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 16, 2014)

-----------


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 17, 2014)

cyclingday said:


> Hey, Mike.
> If anybody wants to tackle the Lombard Street down hill experience, be sure your bike has capable brakes, and expect them to be smoking hot at the bottom. Whatever you do, do not! touch your hub. It will brand you for life.
> Unless of course that is something you're into. New Departure Model D could be kind of cool permanently burned into your flesh.
> (/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## slick (Jul 22, 2014)

4 more days until we ride San Francisco! !!!! Where is everyone? ??


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 24, 2014)

*Getting a ride dialed in .... or the one closest to the door a safety check .....*



slick said:


> 4 more days until we ride San Francisco! !!!! Where is everyone? ??




I am still @ home .... not sure about everyone else ... here is what I rode last year ... No smoke from my hub - it's technique - I still ride it today - I serviced the rear hub BEFORE the SF ride & it still rides great even after the puking & purging of  the hubs ceremony after Lombard street over at Jacks Bar ... looking forward to the weekend ... Ride Shelby = Frank


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 24, 2014)

slick said:


> Where is everyone? ??




Wasn't this question asked earlier this month in Long Beach?  V/r Shawn


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 24, 2014)

judging from the facebook responses,it should be a good turnout.and i'm pretty sure i'll try lombard street this year.the hike to the top is tough for me,but the jack daniels at jacks bar will remedy any ill effects.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Jul 25, 2014)

*A first for me*

Tough decision on what bike to bring My 37 speedline wont fit in my 56 chevy wagon  So perhaps ill go with my 47 shelby air flo that has not been seen before Ithink the SHELBY NUTS will like what they see My wife has the exact girls model but she cant make it  Could be a little toasty out   the high pressure is in off the pacific  meet and greet tommorow ALL THE BEST  RUDY C  FAIRFAX CALIF


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Had a great time!!!*

My girl and I had a blast at the Rolling Relics San Fran ride. A little sore today, but so worth it. It was great seeing you guys again, hanging with the Skid Kings & meeting new friends! We will definitely make sure to come back again. Hope some of you can make it down for the Coasters Colson Ride we have plainned for later this year. Here are a few pics I took from yesterday's ride...


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 29, 2014)

*No one else gonna post pics?*

Probably more pics on Facebook. The Cabe is the only social media I need



























Brian's Lombard St carnage


----------



## slick (Jul 29, 2014)

Killer photos Mike.  Im glad you and your lady came up, as well as Frank, Marty,John, Rick, and Ron from the L.A. area. Gary and Loren from the Skidkings from Tacoma , Washington also came down. All of you are my clise family believe it or not.  We had a total of 57 bikes. The weather was perfect. We rode from the Bay Bridge to the Golden Gate and back.  We had some beers and burgers at Jacks bar, then off to the Giants game. What a day!!!! I want to thank you all for coming out. It means a lot. I'll try to post some more pictures up probably tomorrow.  

Hey Mike, I love the shot with me raising a fist to the sky for some reason?  And the bird on Franks rack in the same picture. Awesomeness!!!!


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 29, 2014)

that last picture mike posted is my rear wheel after a ride down lombard street with the cyclonecoaster gang.smokin hot rear hubs were in order.
i only took a couple pics.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 30, 2014)

*I will post some when I have a chance*

Some computer issues here .... but I will post some when I get it all squared up ...


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jul 30, 2014)

*Rolling relics san fransisco ride*




. AWESOMENESS time with all the California gals and dudes..


----------



## rcole45 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Rolling relics frisco ride*

Better late than never


----------

